# Nifty way to mask metalizers and Alclad's!



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Want that realistic look of your all metal finish Bomber or jet aircraft but afraid to mask for different panel tones?

Not any more says me!

Use *postits!* thier tacky but will not remove paint or leave a residue!

Pretty cool huh?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Way ahead of ya, pal .

One thing I've learned to NOT use is "removeable" low-tack Scotch tape. The stuff in the blue dispenser. Leaves a horrible tacky residue behind.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I probably should have said:

'Just in case you don't already know'

With this technique it makes painting a bit less of a chore for me.

I can't wiat to start on my 1/48 B-24J all metal finish using bare metal and metalizers!


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

I'd wonder how save "Post-Its" are. Friend of mine gave me a CD-ROM that he'd just burned and had a "Post-Its" on it. When the "Post-Its" was removed, it took off some of the silver/data componet of the disc!


----------



## Doggy (Jan 29, 2000)

Just a quick question: I've noticed that masking tape will lift metalizers or leave a residue, but are Alclad lacquers also that weak? My impression of Alclads was that they cured like hard laminated plastic. Am I wrong?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

You are correct!....Alclads ARE very durable and strong finishes.... I have heard to use 'postits' just to be safe and its easier and faster to work with. 

I saw a 1/48 B-29 a few weekends ago at a contest and it really blew me away!

He used a combo of metalizer and alclad II with some other tone techniques....very cool effect! but he also had a 1/72 B-17G that was all Bare Metal foil and man! that was even better! 

To get different panel tones ...he had a few sheets set aside - one was left alone, one was polished lightly and another treated with 1200 cloth, then he would just plan out where to place them all and each panel on the plane was covered inividually...seems tedious but the finished look was awesome!

Of course even battle worthy aircraft still had many areas of 'original' metal.....so you want some consistancy....even that is kinda tough cuz even brand new aircraft would have panels of slightly different tones.

What scale your working with plays a part on what technique looks best.
I did not know this but Bare metal is so thin that even small surface details come though...gee! I have old 1/48 B-17 that was never built and has been robbed for parts over the years so I'm gonna practice with that. I can't wait!


----------

